# Suggestion: Was it You?



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Quick suggestion, seen it on other car club forums in the past, thought id see if it was worth it here.......

Having a section called ''Was it you'' or ''Spotted'' for all the times you see a TT or a TT with a TTOC badge on and think, who was that. Then you can make a thread in that section saying you saw this Silver TT on the M1 @ 08:00, was it you?

:? What you think?

Paul


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I've thought about this a few times.

Bit like Eddie Stobart Club.. They do similar thing but maybe we should not go so extreme.

Could be a brand new forum area...

I like it.. 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Definitely, although I spot a lot of TT's I have seen very few with a TTOC badge if any ;-(

There are a number of spotted posts that arise on the main forum 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Good idea Paul.

I reckon any good looking TT should be snapped and logged on the road... 

Just watch out for those pink things with snouts and occasionally an attitude problem... :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Good idea Paul. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Cool idea


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's a good idea, if only to remove posts of this nature from the public forum. I always find it a bit intrusive to someone's privacy when someone posts a car's details with a time and location. If people must do it then let's confine it to threads only viewable by forum members.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> It's a good idea, if only to remove posts of this nature from the public forum. I always find it a bit intrusive to someone's privacy when someone posts a car's details with a time and location. If people must do it then let's confine it to threads only viewable by forum members,


Yup, but one of the rules could be NOT to post certain details such as Reg Plates


----------

